# Recommendations: light rod n reel



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sold a few items recently so have some cash to splurge on a good setup. A freak rod incident on the weekend has left me in need of replacing my fave rod from my general light use combo.

So am thinking I may as well get a new reel too as the stable needs it and finally get myself a pretty decent combo. So am after recommendations on a good rod n reel combo in the 2500 size reel, 2-5kg range rod.

Am wanting to try a mid range daiwa reel. Have only tried cheap daiwa's to date and want to see what their mid range is like, figuring out which is suitable is a nightmare though due to the weird website design, plus alot seem near the same reel?

Budget is around $200ish rod, $400 reel (less would be great though!)

Will see duty casting lures to trout, bream etc and trolling for similar. Rod will have to have a fairly crisp action (don't like alot of flex) and really prefer a 2pc.

Am thinking a TD sol II with a t curve spin 702 2pcwould be a great combo(they are cheaper now due to the new model coming)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

theGT58 said:


> ... Rod will have to have a fairly crisp action *(don't like alot of flex)* and really prefer a 2pc.


The T-Curves are like pool noodles.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bretto said:


> theGT58 said:
> 
> 
> > ... Rod will have to have a fairly crisp action *(don't like alot of flex)* and really prefer a 2pc.
> ...


Stuff that then! Might stick with something from daiwa. Don't have much experience/knowledge of Samaki's /Lox wonder if they have good option


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah you can't go wrong with the sol, jump on that.

As for rods there's a lot around in the $100 - $200 range that are good.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out the Daiwa Aegis reel. Mid price range new release. Reel Four concept, Magseal etc but light due to use of the Zaion. Comes in 2004 and 2506. So set for finesse shallow spool and ease of loading on light lines. If trout, bream and flatties are the go then this may suit. The Luvius would be another model to consider. Sol II may be a little heavier in weight than the previous two but may better balance the 2-5kg rod that you seem keen on. Perhaps consider a lighter rod if trout and bream are the main targets.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I've got a shimano Sahara 2-5kg rod, which i catch 5kg plus salmon on. I matched it to a shimano sedona 2500 which is a budget reel, but you could get a bit more expensive reel like a stradic ci4 or something else.


----------



## shaunuahs (Oct 7, 2013)

Shimano raider mexican fire 2 rods for around $100 on motackle ($140 in bait shops). I have 3 and all have a relatively fast taper, perfect for soft plastics and bibbed lures. diawa generation black rods are bit more expensive but also a very nice rod.
X2 on the shimano sedona, cheep but outperforms my more expensive reels.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheers for the feedback guys, still having a think so will check out the options recommended with the rods/reels I've not got knowledge of.

5kg is the max rod weight i'd go to, it's a general duties rod which occasionally hit up larger fish so wont go ultralight but around 3-4kg is whatI generally fish with.

Thanks again, back to shoppin!


----------

